# teaching the out - vid



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

hi all was doing an obed session and got some stranger to hold the camera.

first tug session since mouthing, did the dead tug thing and it worked, marked it with a command. (some random retrieve at start);

http://youtu.be/h4HjtUHmgvU

for the horse folks; thumbnail vid of pup meeting horse, some think this was too dangerous - eh.

http://www.youtube.com/user/TheSBcase?feature=mhee#p/u/1/o2ovmAMmXpU


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

err when i said mouthing i meant teething


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Is this the pup you were talking about in the other post with the insane retrieve drive that you wanted to trade me for a breeding quality dog?


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Thats my boy Mike.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

There you go Pete. I think your earlier statement certainly rings true here:

_there ya go folks, thats why Mike is ridng the wave while the rest of ya are still paddling yr canoes in the backwaters, Mike can see whats up before the rest of y'all have even woken up. _

Wasn't it you who once said "just sayin"? Or better yet, check it yourself via PM direct to him.  That pup of yours is a monster and as you said about so many others, mine certainly would be tagging along as one of his pups. That is until they started working (grin). You still got me on your begging list right?


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Ah yes? ........or no?

sorry got most that of except the bit about the PM.


----------



## Paul R. Konschak (Jun 10, 2010)

I think they are trying to say that your dog does not have insane drives. He is a normal dog


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

I figured that much, i didn't get the pm thing is all.


Oh PS, thanx for calling my boy normal Paul although he's more than that to me.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Hey Pete, I just meant that if you sent Mike a PM he'd probably offer you some thoughts about your dog (that is, if you didn't get any feedback from him on this specific post). 

Did you say he's 6 months old now?


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Yeah 6mo, just really started standing in front of him with a tug. i can pm Mike for comments but don't think it's a pm thing.

he is welcome to his opinion i ain't gonna cry if he no likes, it's all good fun to me. i wouldn't have posted if i was worried about something anyone would say. 

All the 10 vids i posted have been low key n random, why u choosing this one to get picky on?


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Pete was that the Ivan method for presenting the tug??? 

WTF dude are those Elvis Presely side burns??? 

All joking aside....Thanks for posting your videos...


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> All the 10 vids i posted have been low key n random, why u choosing this one to get picky on?


AW, I was messing with you. But I was being serious regarding you PMing Mike if you really wanted to know what he thought and that was based upon your earlier comments regarding trading your pup out or Mike's to you about buying metal retrievers. Geesh, and to think I thought that all was kinda obvious. Sorry, if I gave you the wrong impression by what I said. :-#


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

thanx Doug, i do like my sidies.


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Pete...I don't know if you should be thanking me for that.....


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

haha dude first ya gotta man enough to grows em before u can judge, as long as u don't tell me my butt looks to big in these pants it's all good.


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Dude no problem there... those freakn big old side burns did it.

Pete....if you allow him to win does he push the tug back at you or run around you?


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Never tried it but will do so n post vid, i appreciate all training comments good or bad n i appreciate comments on my sidies to big guy.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Pete,

Just a word from experience. the outs where you let him have it and simply move back to encourage a good strike is enough. The ones where you make him miss a few times after the out.. I did this same thing. A friend of mine said why do you do that? I said to make it fun. 

He said. that's not fun. Imagine if I said give me you wallet then told you to grab it. Then started making you miss everytime you tried to grab it. You'd probably start to hesitate giving me your wallet if I asked for it again. 

He was spot on with a problem I had with the outs. I stopped doing that, and got much better outs.

I know Ivan did encourage this game at one time, I said that's where I saw it. He claimed Ivan was the one who told him that it may not be the best idea.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Mike must be looking for his cheque book?


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Cheers James, thanx for comments. So much to think about all at once.

Chris. looking forward to a training session with you one day.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

James Downey said:


> Pete,
> 
> Just a word from experience. the outs where you let him have it and simply move back to encourage a good strike is enough.


I understand what you are saying. Presumably your comments were strictly isolated to Pete's topic of _teaching_ the out. I figured I'd ask just to be sure because I could see where this might be taken out of context as in one might be led to think it's not ok to let the dog miss at later stages or with different training objectives in mind.

I think you understand what I am getting at.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (Jun 7, 2006)

I would stop with the outing. The dog is not showing enough drive for the toy or enough possessiveness. It also looks like he might be outing before you actually give the out command. Put him on a 10-15 foot line that he can drag while you play tug. After he strikes, play a little tug, (play harder with him) and then let go of the tug, pick up the line and let him carry the tug either in a circle or a straight line. While he carries it act like you are going to steal the tug from his mouth, or just reach down and grab it to see if he pulls away or tightens his grip, in order to build some possessiveness. Do this while you are still walking and holding the line. If he acts like he wants to keep the tug away from you, that is a start. Then, reach down and grab the tug strongly and start to play the tugging game roughly again for a few seconds, release it after he counters forward, and let him carry it with you picking up the line and letting him carry some more. FOr now, you might want to keep his front paws on the ground while you are tugging with him. If he starts to get stronger with the tug, then go to pulling the tug higher with his front paws off the ground. You can also stop while he carries the tug and stroke his side and see if he holds on to the tug. If he starts to mouth it or drop it while you are stopped, start moving quickly again and he should start to hold the tug again. Here is where having a short, light line tied to the tug makes things easier, as you can keep pressure on the tug the whole time he is carrying it. Keep the sessions short and maybe end on a miss to build frustration. You might also try tying a short rope or a rope on a sort pole tied to the tug to put more action in it so as to build more drive. You are doing some things kind of right and some things kind of wrong, both of which are going to kind of mess things up for your dog, since his drive is not extreme.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> hi all was doing an obed session and got some stranger to hold the camera.
> 
> first tug session since mouthing, did the dead tug thing and it worked, marked it with a command. (some random retrieve at start);
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for sharing Peter.

Was that your own horse/know it well ? I wouldn't have introduced them like that, I've seen horses grab a dog by the back and lift them right off the ground ! Just sayin !


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Yeah my horse, do know well enough to put pup in that position. would not do with a random horse.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanx Chip, appreciate comments. stay tuned to see progress.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Yeah my horse, do know well enough to put pup in that position. would not do with a random horse.


 
Australian stockie ?


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

ASH 100%, the best.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> ASH 100%, the best.


Won't argue with you, but they;re a lot of shite !!!

Only kidding !


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Scotland is well known for its equine excellence, when was last olympian for say 3 day eventing??


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Can one of the logan haus groupies direct mike to this post.

mike have thought a bit more about what drive n intensity means re a working dog, checked out some of yr vids n must say i was impressed n understand where yr coming from. yr dogs certainly got what it takes to pass the test that yr bigger contracts require, at least the ones u post vids on.

i figure if'n i was doing what u do i would see things n do things the same way, different to my needs buy thats irrelevant.

if i wanted to post a vid as cool as yrs i would do it thus;

go to pound n purchase a nice rat-terrier, lock it in a crate for a week without food. shove some rat guts up a copper pipe and throw it in a field near dogs crate. let dog out n video result.

and thats it, logan haus explained.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Scotland is well known for its equine excellence, when was last olympian for say 3 day eventing??


 
Ian Stark..

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ian_Stark

What's your point....if you do indeed have one ? :-D


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

No real point, can u delete yr post i don't want mike to miss my reply. some things are more important than you maggie


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Can one of the logan haus groupies direct mike to this post.
> 
> mike have thought a bit more about what drive n intensity means re a working dog, checked out some of yr vids n must say i was impressed n understand where yr coming from. yr dogs certainly got what it takes to pass the test that yr bigger contracts require, at least the ones u post vids on.
> 
> ...


...stop your whinging :lol:


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

I do beg your pardon Peter, sorry, couldn't delete. :smile:





Peter Cavallaro said:


> Can one of the logan haus groupies direct mike to this post.
> 
> mike have thought a bit more about what drive n intensity means re a working dog, checked out some of yr vids n must say i was impressed n understand where yr coming from. yr dogs certainly got what it takes to pass the test that yr bigger contracts require, at least the ones u post vids on.
> 
> ...


----------

